# Screen Resolution on VirtualBox



## irvdk

I also have a flat panel wide screen running 1440x900 in Vista.

I have install Gutsy Gibbons in VirtualBox and have also installed the guest Additions. Only resolution available to me is 800x600 and 640x480. 
When I go into /etc/X11/xorg.conf at the root prompt, there are NO Subsections with the resolution. I have nothing to change. 
What can I do ???
Thanks


----------



## TheMatt

*Re: Cannot get right resolution for LCD monitor*

Try reconfiguring X from the console.



Code:


sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg

Just select what video card you have. If you don't know, select vesa.


----------



## irvdk

*Re: Cannot get right resolution for LCD monitor*

I got so feed up with it I installed PCLinux07.
I have the same problem. There are three or four different places to change resolutions....it's crazy. I want it to fit on the screen so that I can see the windows desktop edges. The best resolution would be Wide screen 1100X600. Here is a copy of the xorg.conf file:

# File generated by XFdrake (rev 57713)

# **********************************************************************
# Refer to the xorg.conf man page for details about the format of
# this file.
# **********************************************************************

Section "Files"
# font server independent of the X server to render fonts.
FontPath "unix/:-1"

# minimal fonts to allow X to run without xfs
FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/misc:unscaled"
EndSection

Section "Extensions"
Option "Composite"
EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"
#DontZap # disable <Crtl><Alt><BS> (server abort)
#DontZoom # disable <Crtl><Alt><KP_+>/<KP_-> (resolution switching)
AllowMouseOpenFail # allows the server to start up even if the mouse does not work
EndSection

Section "Module"
Load "dbe" # Double-Buffering Extension
Load "v4l" # Video for Linux
Load "extmod"
Load "type1"
Load "freetype"
Load "glx" # 3D layer
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
Identifier "Keyboard1"
Driver "kbd"
Option "XkbModel" "pc105"
Option "XkbLayout" "us"
Option "XkbOptions" "compose:rwin"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
Identifier "Mouse1"
Driver "vboxmouse"
Option "Protocol" "ExplorerPS/2"
Option "Device" "/dev/mouse"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
Identifier "monitor1"
VendorName "Generic"
ModelName "Flat Panel 1440x900"
HorizSync 31.5-90
VertRefresh 60

# TV fullscreen mode or DVD fullscreen output.
# 768x576 @ 79 Hz, 50 kHz hsync
ModeLine "768x576" 50.00 768 832 846 1000 576 590 595 630

# 768x576 @ 100 Hz, 61.6 kHz hsync
ModeLine "768x576" 63.07 768 800 960 1024 576 578 590 616
EndSection

Section "Device"
Identifier "device1"
VendorName "InnoTek Systemberatung GmbH
BoardName "VirtualBox virtual video card
Driver "vboxvideo"
Option "DPMS"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
Identifier "screen1"
Device "device1"
Monitor "monitor1"
DefaultColorDepth 24

Subsection "Display"
Depth 8
Modes "1100x600" "1024x600"
EndSubsection

Subsection "Display"
Depth 15
Modes "1100x600" "1024x600"
EndSubsection

Subsection "Display"
Depth 16
Modes "1100x600" "1024x600"
EndSubsection

Subsection "Display"
Depth 24
Modes "1100x600" "1024x600"
EndSubsection
EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"
Identifier "layout1"
InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"
InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"
Screen "screen1"
EndSection


Any help is appreciated.
Irv


----------



## shuuhen

*Re: Cannot get right resolution for LCD monitor*



irvdk said:


> I got so feed up with it I installed PCLinux07.
> I have the same problem. There are three or four different places to change resolutions....it's crazy. I want it to fit on the screen so that I can see the windows desktop edges. The best resolution would be Wide screen 1100X600.
> 
> Section "Screen"
> Identifier "screen1"
> Device "device1"
> Monitor "monitor1"
> DefaultColorDepth 24
> 
> Subsection "Display"
> Depth 8
> Modes "1100x600" "1024x600"
> EndSubsection
> 
> Subsection "Display"
> Depth 15
> Modes "1100x600" "1024x600"
> EndSubsection
> 
> Subsection "Display"
> Depth 16
> Modes "1100x600" "1024x600"
> EndSubsection
> 
> Subsection "Display"
> Depth 24
> Modes "1100x600" "1024x600"
> EndSubsection
> EndSection
> 
> 
> Any help is appreciated.
> Irv


In general, you'd modify any or all of the *Modes* lines (if unsure, all of them) in the *Screen* section. Each one of the *Display* subsections is for a different bit depth (like thousands of colors or millions of colors that you would find in the Windows control panel). You can see an example of how I made a change in my xorg.conf here. However you may want to look at my next paragraph before editing this file.

I don't have experience with VirtualBox specifically (I use VMware Server and VMware Fusion), but there is supposed to be some software like VMware tools that would allow you to resize the screen with VirtualBox (with VMware all I have to do is resize the VMware window and it takes care of the rest). I think VirtualBox calls this extra software *VirtualBox Guest Additions*. The user manual should help you install and use these tools.


----------



## irvdk

*Re: Cannot get right resolution for LCD monitor*

As you can see I have already done that. I have also installed the Linux Guest Additions and have the latest version of VBox 1.5.2. 

Thanks for trying to help though.


----------



## irvdk

*Re: Cannot get right resolution for LCD monitor*

I can't get the screen set as I would like it. I do have Additions installed.
Can someone look at this and see if I am doing something wrong...Please,
# File generated by XFdrake (rev 57713)

# **********************************************************************
# Refer to the xorg.conf man page for details about the format of
# this file.
# **********************************************************************

Section "Files"
# font server independent of the X server to render fonts.
FontPath "unix/:-1"

# minimal fonts to allow X to run without xfs
FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/misc:unscaled"
EndSection

Section "Extensions"
Option "Composite"
EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"
#DontZap # disable <Crtl><Alt><BS> (server abort)
#DontZoom # disable <Crtl><Alt><KP_+>/<KP_-> (resolution switching)
AllowMouseOpenFail # allows the server to start up even if the mouse does not work
EndSection

Section "Module"
Load "dbe" # Double-Buffering Extension
Load "v4l" # Video for Linux
Load "extmod"
Load "type1"
Load "freetype"
Load "glx" # 3D layer
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
Identifier "Keyboard1"
Driver "kbd"
Option "XkbModel" "pc105"
Option "XkbLayout" "us"
Option "XkbOptions" "compose:rwin"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
Identifier "Mouse1"
Driver "vboxmouse"
Option "Protocol" "ExplorerPS/2"
Option "Device" "/dev/mouse"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
Identifier "monitor1"
VendorName "Generic"
ModelName "Flat Panel 1440x900"
HorizSync 31.5-90
VertRefresh 60

# TV fullscreen mode or DVD fullscreen output.
# 768x576 @ 79 Hz, 50 kHz hsync
ModeLine "768x576" 50.00 768 832 846 1000 576 590 595 630

# 768x576 @ 100 Hz, 61.6 kHz hsync
ModeLine "768x576" 63.07 768 800 960 1024 576 578 590 616
EndSection

Section "Device"
Identifier "device1"
VendorName "InnoTek Systemberatung GmbH
BoardName "VirtualBox virtual video card
Driver "vesa"
Option "DPMS"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
Identifier "screen1"
Device "device1"
Monitor "monitor1"
DefaultColorDepth 24

Subsection "Display"
Depth 8
Modes "1100x600" "1024x600"
EndSubsection

Subsection "Display"
Depth 15
Modes "1100x600" "1024x600"
EndSubsection

Subsection "Display"
Depth 16
Modes "1100x600" "1024x600"
EndSubsection

Subsection "Display"
Depth 24
Modes "1100x600" "1024x600"
EndSubsection
EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"
Identifier "layout1"
InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"
InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"
Screen "screen1"
EndSection


----------

